# Baby boy with new haircut



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since Baileys wether is still here I figured I'd help him keep cooler and shave off that thick baby fuzz.....he's such a sweetheart too, still puzzled though over why after 8 years of never having problems selling kids to good homes that nobody wanted the little guy  
He is so soft too...when he snuggles on my lap he feels like soft velvet...and those wattles really stick out now![attachment=3:25sdzm1w]003.JPG[/attachment:25sdzm1w][attachment=2:25sdzm1w]001.JPG[/attachment:25sdzm1w][attachment=1:25sdzm1w]008.JPG[/attachment:25sdzm1w]

I thot this was a cute pic...a "Basil sandwich"!! Heidi's on the left and Penny on the right...he's really sucking up the girly attention!
[attachment=0:25sdzm1w]002.JPG[/attachment:25sdzm1w]


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is a very handsome boy! I'm surprised you haven't sold him yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He looks great... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He is very good looking!! I love his cute waddles!!
Hope he gets a good home soon.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh my goodness... I love him, I would take him if I could. Is he polled?? Hope he finds a home soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Very nice little guy! Hopefully he'll find his new home soon.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

If you didn't live so far and I hadn't been out so much on Jake, I would snap him up in a minute! He looks so much like my Elwood!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He's been disbudded and though his dad is pygmy and his mom ND/pygmy...he looks nigi! Now with all that baby fuzz gone, it's so easy to see his build...Denise...I know you would but wow that would be a long trip!
He's such a brat too! My fault though cause he's learned how to beg for cookies!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He sure looks nice Liz! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Kylee.... he definately doesn't look like he's over half pygmy does he?
The little ND wether out of Binkey this year looked more "pygmyish" than this little guy does!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're very welcome. :thumb: And nope you're right...you can't tell there's pygmy in him...he looks quite dairy actually! Such a handsome little guy!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

He is cute! Don't know much about the smaller breeds, but I do like him!


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He is sooo sweet! I want him so bad :sigh: Love the waddles!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a sweetheart  

I just turned down a potential home for him simply because the person wanted to put him in with 3 horses...sorry but I think this kid deserves to have a buddy more his size and without fear of being stepped on....and he is so people friendly that I just couldn't stand the though of him crying for cuddles and didn't get them :sigh:


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

He is cute Liz, hope you find him a great home soon.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I would take him if I was closer :sigh: But I am five hours away. Seems a little far to go for a wether even though he is a beautiful one


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby told me that he absolutely refuses to eat pets...and I agree with him there, this little man is spared and likely any future babies too....I cannot raise kids from birth to be friendly and loveable pets without getting attached to them..the purpose they have when born are as pets, now...if I had a mindset that they would be food, I'd likely not have a problem doing so, so until I decide that a kid is born destined to be dinner, all kids here are going to be pets.

I know my hanging scale is accurate and I weighed Basil this afternoon...at 4 months old, the little tubby weighs 35 lbs! He's still on mom, especially when he works the tape off her udder and she lets him plus he's eating with each doe that gets on the stand 2x a day plus he has free choice hay and tons of browse.... :wink: What can I say other than I grow 'em well and solid.


----------

